# Leaving Classic Steam Switch On.



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Recently, on three or four occasions, I have forgotten to return the steam switch to "off" after steaming milk on my Classic. Whilst I am now working hard to kick the habit I do wonder what the potential consequences of this are. Is something likely to blow - a seal, a gasket or even the boiler - or could i be damaging the steam valve for instance. Sorry to ask hypothetical questions but being aware of any serious consequences might sharpen the focus a little and stop me overlooking this simple task!

Thanks in advance.

Steve.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

One thing that might help you stop is that after steaming you should purge the boiler to take all the steam out and cool down by introducing fresh water from the tank. This will help the longevity of the boiler parts. Essentially once finished steaming switch steam switch off and hit the brew switch to empty the boiler into a container or something. This will spit a bit so something just below the screen to capture the water is advisable.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not too sure you want to do that too often (if at all).

I do what forza suggests, except I open the steam a little into a cup until the pressure subsides and then push water through to refil the boiler.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks chaps. I usually release the pressure from the grouphead too (directly into the drip tray though) and I suppose it's that that I've been forgetting to do. Just got to be more methodical and re-establish my routine methinks.

Steve.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

This is something I've been very good about and I'm convinced it prolongs the life of machines. I steam, flip off the switch and immediately run through the group until only water pulls through. This is what I was told to do a while back by an ex-Gaggia employee so who knows if it's just him or the right thing to do overall. I'm certainly a believer but I'm happy to be corrected.

As to what it actually does I think it puts additional stress on the heating elements and overall on things like the boiler seals/o rings etc.. I have no scientific basis for that but running a boiler at 150C it seems reasonable.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

origmarm said:


> I have no scientific basis for that but running a boiler at 150C it seems reasonable.


Certainly seems like common sense and along the lines of the answer I was expecting.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys, just a question about steam switch left on...

What shall I do if I switch brew button on when steam switch is on too? No coffee being brewed, obviously.

But just because I think that the pump works and doesn't brew coffee and meanwhile steam valve is closed, in this case all the pressure brought to the steam group should be released in a way. That's why I release all pressure through the steam into a cup until the steam flux calms down.

Is that correct? I hope so...









Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Why would you want to flick the brew switch when the steam switch is in the on position?


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a forgetfulness...









And I know it is not to do. Or better, I'd like to know from all of you if this kind of action will be seriously harmful for my Classic and the right way to solve this kind of situation.

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------

